# EPS ohne Vorschau



## teddypower (10. Mai 2004)

hallöchen,

ich habe hier ein paar EPS Dateien rumliegen die ich in Freehand zwar öffnen oder importieren kann, aber die daten nicht sehe. da kommt immer ein leeres kästchen. ebenso in corel. importiere ich die datei kommt dieses graue quadrat
und von der datei ist nix zu sehen.
gibt es ein program welches diese dateien in corel oder ai dateien umwandelt ?

bin für jede hilfe dankbar

ciao teDDy


----------



## superbiggi (10. Mai 2004)

*eps-Dateien*

Hi,

probier es doch einfach mal mit Photoshop, da gibt es keine Probleme die Dateien einzulesen.

Gruß Superbiggi


----------

